# {SOLVED} PalmIII hot synch problem



## jeffreyk (Mar 10, 2000)

When I try to hot synch my Palm III the last few times, I almost immediately get the message that the program has made an error and will be shut down. The error is with Mapisp32, kernel32.dll. I have to alt-tab to close the program. I just tried re-installing the software, but did not re-install the mail portion, and this did not solve the problem. Any ideas? I'll retry reinstalling, including the mail, and if this works I'll let you know.

Thanks


----------



## Rayofoz (Jan 6, 2000)

We have ran into that problem many times here. Go to Palm's website and see if you can download the install for the IIIx and Pocket Mirror. That has fixed all of our problems running Palm III's. Hope this helps.


----------



## jeffreyk (Mar 10, 2000)

I went to Palm's website and while I did not see the items you referred to, I did find updates for their software which I downloaded. It's all working again! Thanks.


----------

